# STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 2009 CARSHOW TOUR!



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....

*AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS*

MORE DATES TO COME (FRESNO, TULARE) WE'RE JUST WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION OF DATES.....

I'LL POST THE DATES & LOCATIONS AS SOON AS THEY ARE CONFIRMED...PAULY


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

he'll yea a streetlow car show in Tulare that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 03:04 AM~12780037
> *he'll yea a streetlow car show in Tulare that's what I'm talking about
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> *


:worship: :thumbsup: :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


Any chance of a Texas Show?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Are all these in Cali?



> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 04:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

PREMIER C.C IS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEARS SHOW IN FRESNO!!! AND LOOKING TO BRING SOME NEW RIDES HOPEFULLY


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> NO FRISCO SHOW THIS YEAR?   *


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Tulare sounds interesting, hope to be there!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *Camera/Attention Whores* :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:57 AM~12781641
> *Tulare sounds interesting, hope to be there!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the bullshit....lets not hope to be there....Lets just be there que no?  :biggrin:  



*TTMFT For Streetlow!*


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

hell ya street low puttin it down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 STREETLOW


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 22 2009, 10:41 AM~12781508
> *NO FRISCO SHOW THIS YEAR?
> *


quit ur belly aching!!!!!! u guys get like 2 million lg and streetlow shows up norte. we only get one! :buttkick:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 03:04 AM~12780037
> *he'll yea a streetlow car show in Tulare that's what I'm talking about
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

I LIKE STREETLOW SHOW BUT LAST TIME I WENT TO COSTA MESA IT TOOK US UNTIL 12:00PM TO GET IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 22 2009, 08:14 AM~12780599
> *Are all these in Cali?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 22 2009, 11:05 AM~12781725
> *x2  Streetlow has the best Camera/Attention Whores :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

i will support to the fullest. I am glad to see that the shows will go on. say what you want, but shows are a big part of this game.


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Fresno Super Show? :yes: :yes: :yes: 
5
5
9


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 02:04 AM~12780037
> *he'll yea a streetlow car show in Tulare that's what I'm talking about
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Nothing for the Monterrey show yet?????I would like to get my rooms and transport together in advance......


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 01:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


Bro can you pull some strings and get STREETLOW to take over Portland since lowrider mag dropped us off the tour? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Jan 22 2009, 07:49 PM~12786697
> *Fresno  Super Show?  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 5
> 5
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS.
> ...



am goin to be able to walk there :0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Streetlow should consider puttin a show here in Vallejo at the Solano county fairgrounds I think it would be a good idea since its in da middle of both big cities of san fran and sacra.....its right off the freeway nice weather and a big place.... Puttin down my dos centavos :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 23 2009, 12:04 AM~12789771
> *Streetlow should consider puttin a show here in Vallejo at the Solano county fairgrounds I think it would be a good idea since its in da middle of both big cities of san fran and sacra.....its right off the freeway nice weather and a big place.... Puttin down my dos centavos :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

watsonville fresno tulare possibly woodland TUF E NUF CUSTOMS C.C. will be there if you add vallejo well go its nice there what about sacra portland show would be cool


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 22 2009, 10:43 PM~12788975
> *Nothing for the Monterrey show yet?????I would like to get my rooms and transport together in advance......
> *


NO MONTEREY OR SALINAS SHOWS THIS YEAR....  
THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2009, 12:31 AM~12789895
> *NO MONTEREY OR SALINAS SHOWS THIS YEAR....
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Jan 22 2009, 11:07 PM~12789274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS YEAR WE HAVE TO MANY SHOWS IN THIS AREA,BUT THERE'S A CHANCE FOR NEXT YEAR, AGAIN NO PROMISES BRO....


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> Fuck the bullshit....lets not hope to be there....Lets just be there que no?   :biggrin:
> *TTMFT For Streetlow!*
> [/b]


Lol yeah for reals lets just be there your right!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2009, 12:31 AM~12789895
> *NO MONTEREY OR SALINAS SHOWS THIS YEAR....
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *


ah bummer    the ol lady really likes that show...great time there.....


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2009, 12:37 AM~12789917
> *NOT A BAD IDEA BROTHA, I'LL BRING IT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING...
> THIS IS SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT FOR NEXT YEAR, SORRY NO PROMISES THOUGH.... :0
> THIS YEAR WE HAVE TO MANY SHOWS IN THIS AREA,BUT THERE'S A CHANCE FOR NEXT YEAR, AGAIN NO PROMISES BRO....
> *


:thumbsup: and bring fine ass Chole and Ruthie too oh wait is that too much to ask for :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jan 22 2009, 02:04 AM~12780037
> *he'll yea a streetlow car show in Tulare that's what I'm talking about
> *


x2


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 01:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one third year straight :0 
lots of bitches :worship:


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 23 2009, 06:59 AM~12790547
> *ah bummer       the ol lady really likes that show...great time there.....
> *


Monterey is only half hour away from Watsonville, can enter your ride on Saturday and still take the lady out Saturday night.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 11:37 PM~12789917
> *NOT A BAD IDEA BROTHA, I'LL BRING IT UP AT THE NEXT MEETING...
> THIS IS SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT FOR NEXT YEAR, SORRY NO PROMISES THOUGH.... :0
> *


Its all good if they say no atleast I know you tried browski  But shit yeah anything I can do to help you guys out let me know and im all over it.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 23 2009, 11:13 AM~12792526
> *:thumbsup:  and bring fine ass Chole and Ruthie too oh wait is that too much to ask for :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: BAY AREA love :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOWS AND THE BBQ'S....GRACIAS PAULY. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ruthie skye retired :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

YOU KNOW *CHILDHOOD DREAMS* WILL ATTEND MANY STREETLOW SHOWS IN 2009 TO SUPPORT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

TULARE SHOW IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS!
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 23 2009, 05:50 PM~12796241
> *ruthie skye retired :angry:
> *


 no she didn't so look 4 her at da streetlow show's


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLIPXICAN_@Jan 23 2009, 01:51 PM~12794006
> *Monterey is only half hour away from Watsonville, can enter your ride  on Saturday and still take the lady out Saturday night.
> *


true dat.... I mentioned it to her and she was up for that!
:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 23 2009, 10:36 PM~12798574
> *no she didn't so look 4 her at da streetlow show's
> *


she couldn't stay away huh. in this economy I don't blame her. :nicoderm:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

nice, streetlow shows are the best. Can't wait.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:33 PM~12798549
> *TULARE SHOW IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS!
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 23 2009, 12:31 AM~12789895
> *NO MONTEREY OR SALINAS SHOWS THIS YEAR....
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *


:thumbsup: Its still all good.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what are the pay outs


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/events/sema-2008/video.php


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


I'm about to book the flight! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WELL BE AT THE ANTIOCH AN WOODLAND SHOWS!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so has someone asked sjpd if there is a bikergang fight scheduled for sj fairgrounds, or will you be bring the san jose show back this year?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

its a family thang


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i will be there with the wagon for the 3 year in the roll


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 24 2009, 01:55 PM~12802835
> *http://www.sonicelectronix.com/events/sema-2008/video.php
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 25 2009, 02:02 AM~12807440
> *so has someone asked sjpd if there is a bikergang fight scheduled for sj fairgrounds, or will you be bring the san jose show back this year?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Come to Florida. :wave:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....

MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS

JUNE 7, 2009 - ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS 

JULY 12, 2009 - WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS

AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS

You know I will be there.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

bring it bacc to San jose!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 23 2009, 10:13 AM~12792526
> *:thumbsup:  and bring fine ass Chole and Ruthie too oh wait is that too much to ask for :biggrin:
> *


thats not to much to ask for homie, both of those beautiful ladies will be at the shows.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 PM~12789369
> *am goin to be able to walk there :0
> *



I knew we should of made the show somewhere further :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 PM~12813728
> *thats not to much to ask for homie, both of those beautiful ladies will be at the shows.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 25 2009, 09:56 PM~12814013
> *I knew we should of made the show somewhere further  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 25 2009, 02:02 AM~12807440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WE'RE TRYING MY BROTHAS, BUT THE POLICE AIN'T MAKING IT EASY.... :angry:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 PM~12813728
> *thats not to much to ask for homie, both of those beautiful ladies will be at the shows.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be lookin for them. Ssssshhhhhaaauuuuuuuu


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 25 2009, 01:02 AM~12807440
> *so has someone asked sjpd if there is a bikergang fight scheduled for sj fairgrounds, or will you be bring the san jose show back this year?
> *



according to those fools, anytime lowriders get together there's a possibility of a biker gang fight :banghead: :loco:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 25 2009, 10:36 PM~12815164
> *WE'RE TRYING MY BROTHAS, BUT THE POLICE AIN'T MAKING IT EASY.... :angry:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

DEFINENTLY IN THE HOUSE FOR FRESNO








PREMIER C.C


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2009, 11:44 AM~12818214
> *DEFINENTLY IN THE HOUSE FOR FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BABY_


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2009, 11:44 AM~12818214
> *DEFINENTLY IN THE HOUSE FOR FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got my STREETLOW MAG in the mail and it came out niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 AM~12779989
> *
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


 can't wait to go back home for a show......


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## rl_alvarez (Dec 21, 2008)

i think street low mag should think about doing a show out here in vegas we have alot of clubs that would love it so we can represent think about it why should we only wait for lowrider show when you guys do it just as good been to your shows when lived in L.A so what do you guys think


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rl_alvarez_@Jan 28 2009, 10:17 AM~12836932
> *i think street low mag should think about doing a show out here in vegas we have alot of clubs that would love it so we can represent think about it why should we only wait for lowrider show when you guys do it just as good been to your shows when lived in L.A so what do you guys think
> *


Sounds like a good idea.....I`m not from Streetlow though. :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2009, 11:44 AM~12818214
> *DEFINENTLY IN THE HOUSE FOR FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


have you started working on your ride ????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rl_alvarez_@Jan 28 2009, 10:17 AM~12836932
> *i think street low mag should think about doing a show out here in vegas we have alot of clubs that would love it so we can represent think about it why should we only wait for lowrider show when you guys do it just as good been to your shows when lived in L.A so what do you guys think
> *


We planned on doing shows this year outside of Cali, but with this up & down economy, we felt it was in our best interest not to expand at this time. Hopefully next year if the situation with the economy gets better, we'll be in Vegas, Phoenix, New Mexico, Texas, & few other locations we've been looking at.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844377
> *We planned on doing shows this year outside of Cali, but with this up & down economy, we felt it was in our best interest not to expand at this time. Hopefully next year if the situation with the economy gets better, we'll be in Vegas, Phoenix, New Mexico, Texas, & few other locations we've been looking at.
> *


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

March 15th is less than two months away. i cant wait. props to streetlow for staying true to the folks that love the sport


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844377
> *We planned on doing shows this year outside of Cali, but with this up & down economy, we felt it was in our best interest not to expand at this time. Hopefully next year if the situation with the economy gets better, we'll be in Vegas, Phoenix, New Mexico, Texas, & few other locations we've been looking at.
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Streetlow #1!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dame what happend to SLM luv for the 408   :angry: 

We always came out reppin......


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 28 2009, 08:22 PM~12842744
> *have you started working on your ride ????
> *


ONCE IM DONE WITH MY SCHOOL IM ON IT!!!!!! TIRED OF IT JUST SITTING THERE!!! ALL I GET TO PLAY WITH IS THE MOONROOF :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844377
> *We planned on doing shows this year outside of Cali, but with this up & down economy, we felt it was in our best interest not to expand at this time. Hopefully next year if the situation with the economy gets better, we'll be in Vegas, Phoenix, New Mexico, Texas, & few other locations we've been looking at.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 29 2009, 09:34 AM~12847623
> *Dame what happend to SLM luv for the 408     :angry:
> 
> We always came out reppin......
> *



same here in Salas n Monterey but I guess I can understand when the fucking city don't want 2 deal wit u cuz other pendejos fuck it all up :angry: :angry: but hopefully Gilbert is able 2 make it happen in da future :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


Pauly, I'd really like to catch up with you in Costa Mesa Uce, that show was awesome last time I went !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2009, 12:44 PM~12818214
> *DEFINENTLY IN THE HOUSE FOR FRESNO
> 
> 
> ...


I KNO WELL SEE YOU AND YOUR DAD OUT ON KINGS AS WELL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

looking for a 3x win this year at slm show with the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be there for sure. Keep it at the MFT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 11:01 AM~12848614
> *same here in Salas n Monterey but I guess I can understand when the fucking city don't want 2 deal wit u cuz other pendejos fuck it all up  :angry:  :angry:  but hopefully Gilbert is able 2 make it happen in da future  :biggrin:
> *


I know... just fuckin sucks that PENDEJOS make my city look bad :angry: And to top shit off this is where it all the LOW-LOW scene started!! And we cant even have a show out here! 
Thank God for the BBQ'S and club events  Or We would be ass out!! :angry:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 PM~12813728
> *thats not to much to ask for homie, both of those beautiful ladies will be at the shows.
> *


Hey you, tell Chole I said "what's up". We seriously need to do some kind of layout together.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 29 2009, 08:34 AM~12847623
> *Dame what happend to SLM luv for the 408     :angry:
> 
> We always came out reppin......
> *


There will always be love for the 408, a majority of our staff is 408 born & raised. We know all the lowriders have love for us, but to bad the city officials & the local authorities won't give the same love back. Believe me, we would love to have a full blown show in San Jo, but when the time is right, we'll back.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 10:01 AM~12848614
> *same here in Salas n Monterey but I guess I can understand when the fucking city don't want 2 deal wit u cuz other pendejos fuck it all up  :angry:  :angry:  but hopefully Gilbert is able 2 make it happen in da future  :biggrin:
> *



Salinas is just to crazy right now, the police department is cracking down & feels that lowriders will bring more problems & if we did do the show there, they would be asking for about 40 police officers to be present & that don't come cheap, especially when there all on time & a half, plus we have to pay for addition cops to cover the cruise after. So as a business move, it wouldn't be in our best interest.

Monterey was a good show, but it's just too small of a venue to hold our shows.

Where hoping Watsonville will be our new home for the 831. It's a nice size venue & where just hoping for the best.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

whats up with the shows in fresno and tulare? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY RUTHIE YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER? NEED TO HOLLA AT U PRINCESS. :nicoderm:

OH WE SPOKE LAST YEAR.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 29 2009, 05:40 PM~12852925
> *Hey you, tell Chole I said "what's up". We seriously need to do some kind of layout together.
> *


I'll tell her


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 10:01 AM~12848614
> *same here in Salas n Monterey but I guess I can understand when the fucking city don't want 2 deal wit u cuz other pendejos fuck it all up  :angry:  :angry:  but hopefully Gilbert is able 2 make it happen in da future  :biggrin:
> *


quit messing up shit jess :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 29 2009, 01:08 PM~12849687
> *Pauly, I'd really like to catch up with you in Costa Mesa Uce, that show was awesome last time I went !!! :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHA!!!!


----------



## x160ERx (Sep 7, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE MANIACOS WILL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Jan 29 2009, 04:38 PM~12851776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is not me guey I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 01:30 PM~12859567
> *is not me guey I'm a lover not a fighter  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck, we know!!!! Just look at all the kids you got. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12859689
> *Fuck, we know!!!! Just look at all the kids you got. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12859689
> *Fuck, we know!!!! Just look at all the kids you got. :biggrin:
> *



I wanted 2 more so I catch up 2 RUTHIE :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Cabron


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 12:30 PM~12859567
> *
> is not me guey I'm a lover not a fighter  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12859689
> *Fuck, we know!!!! Just look at all the kids you got. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 04:02 PM~12860700
> *I wanted 2 more so I catch up 2 RUTHIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 23 2009, 12:04 AM~12789771
> *Streetlow should consider puttin a show here in Vallejo at the Solano county fairgrounds I think it would be a good idea since its in da middle of both big cities of san fran and sacra.....its right off the freeway nice weather and a big place.... Puttin down my dos centavos :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: wasn't LG Productions the last show at the fairgrounds


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Jan 29 2009, 02:54 PM~12851312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: X100000000! Two of my favorite women!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship: X100000000! Two of my favorite women!
> [/b]


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 29 2009, 06:40 PM~12852925
> *Hey you, tell Chole I said "what's up". We seriously need to do some kind of layout together.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:   :nicoderm: :nicoderm: that will be hella koo 


:wave: Ruthie


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jan 31 2009, 06:29 PM~12869538
> *X2  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  wasn't LG Productions the last show at the fairgrounds
> *


yup last year in April :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

2009 lets do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 30 2009, 06:05 PM~12861620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP RICHIE, ARE YOU READY FOR 2009?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Feb 1 2009, 09:56 PM~12878367
> *2009 lets do it again :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 22 2009, 04:26 PM~12784595
> *I LIKE STREETLOW SHOW BUT LAST TIME I WENT TO COSTA MESA IT TOOK US UNTIL 12:00PM TO GET IN
> *


that couldnt have been last years show! i was there at the buttcrack of dawn to register cars lol :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

no shows on the east coast


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Feb 2 2009, 04:41 PM~12884846
> *that couldnt have been last years show!  i was there at the buttcrack of dawn to register cars lol  :biggrin:
> *


HEA,HEA, SHE SAID BUTTCRACK..... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 2 2009, 06:01 PM~12885525
> *HEA,HEA, SHE SAID BUTTCRACK..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 2 2009, 06:01 PM~12885525
> *HEA,HEA, SHE SAID BUTTCRACK..... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



LOL im there at the buttcrack of dawn and then see female buttcrack all day long at the show lol
:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Feb 2 2009, 04:41 PM~12884846
> *that couldnt have been last years show!  i was there at the buttcrack of dawn to register cars lol  :biggrin:
> *



oh snap is this really u? I can't believe it :biggrin: how u been?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Feb 1 2009, 09:56 PM~12878367
> *2009 lets do it again :thumbsup:
> *



ShaoOoO X2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Feb 2 2009, 10:22 PM~12889446
> *LOL  im there at the buttcrack of dawn and then see female buttcrack all day long at the show lol
> :biggrin:    :420:
> *



LOL LOL :roflmao: SHE'S AN EARLY BIRD!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

THE EARLY BIRD GETS MY WORM


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 29 2009, 07:43 PM~12854143
> *whats up with the shows in fresno and tulare? :biggrin:
> *


no word yet :dunno:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 29 2009, 07:43 PM~12854143
> *whats up with the shows in fresno and tulare? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Feb 2 2009, 10:22 PM~12889446
> *LOL  im there at the buttcrack of dawn and then see female buttcrack all day long at the show lol
> :biggrin:    :420:
> *



X2 :yes: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 3 2009, 11:53 PM~12901091
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Feb 4 2009, 12:55 AM~12901498
> *X2  :yes:  :rofl:
> *



Hey Lady! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 3 2009, 01:14 AM~12890727
> *THE EARLY BIRD GETS MY WORM
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 04:02 PM~12860700
> *I wanted 2 more so I catch up 2 RUTHIE  :biggrin:
> *


Shiiiit... You got a long way to go, I just popped out another one this year... That makes me at 14, yeah boy!!!!!!
My new name this year is going to be Pimpy Rolla...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 AM~12903372
> *Shiiiit... You got a long way to go, I just popped out another one this year... That makes me at 14, yeah boy!!!!!!
> My new name this year is going to be Pimpy Rolla...
> *




mira la coneja


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2009, 12:55 PM~12904797
> *mira la coneja
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2009, 12:55 PM~12904797
> *mira la coneja
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ese guey!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 4 2009, 03:40 PM~12906312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ese guey!!!!!
> *


Oh he'z easy alright! he he


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 AM~12903372
> *Shiiiit... You got a long way to go, I just popped out another one this year... That makes me at 14, yeah boy!!!!!!
> My new name this year is going to be Pimpy Rolla...
> *


I thought it was 15 so that would make 16 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn lost count .... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 4 2009, 04:50 PM~12907049
> *I thought it was 15 so that would make 16  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> damn lost count ....  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jess, how you been mane?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

well we don't have to worry about any condom companies tryin to sponsor this topic :scrutinize:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 3 2009, 11:53 PM~12901091
> *x2
> *


OK X4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 AM~12903372
> *Shiiiit... You got a long way to go, I just popped out another one this year... That makes me at 14, yeah boy!!!!!!
> My new name this year is going to be Pimpy Rolla...
> *


chingasu :0 y todavia estas bien buenota


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 5 2009, 12:53 AM~12912284
> *chingasu :0    y todavia estas bien buenota
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2009, 08:53 PM~12909810
> *well we don't have to worry about any condom companies tryin to sponsor this topic :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 3 2009, 01:14 AM~12890727
> *THE EARLY BIRD GETS MY WORM
> *


YA AND THE "WORM" DON'T GET MUCH SLEEP!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 5 2009, 09:44 AM~12913850
> *YA AND THE "WORM" DON'T GET MUCH SLEEP!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 4 2009, 07:27 PM~12908650
> *Hey Jess, how you been mane?
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12914265
> *
> *


Im sorry,
meant "El Raider". Are you going to be bringing Hennessy out to Watsonville? El Niner... lol


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 11:50 AM~12914957
> *Im sorry,
> meant  "El Raider". Are you going to be bringing Hennessy out to Watsonville? El Niner... lol
> *


I should be if i am done with what i am working on ..... :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 12:35 PM~12915299
> *I should be if i am done with what i am working on .....  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 
Dame!! i wish i had $ like Loc's
:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 12:35 PM~12915299
> *I should be if i am done with what i am working on .....  :biggrin:
> *


What are you working on? Care to share?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 5 2009, 01:12 PM~12915611
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> Dame!! i wish i had $ like Loc's
> :biggrin:
> *


damn i wish i had money ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 01:24 PM~12915697
> *What are you working on? Care to share?
> *


Not yet ... i will post pictures when it gets done .... :biggrin: 

how have you been?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 01:42 PM~12915867
> *Not yet ... i will post pictures when it gets done ....  :biggrin:
> 
> how have you been?
> *


Thats pretty rude of you Locs :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 11:50 AM~12914957
> *Im sorry,
> meant  "El Raider". Are you going to be bringing Hennessy out to Watsonville? El Niner... lol
> *



I'm doing great thanks 4 asking, how r u?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 01:42 PM~12915867
> *Not yet ... i will post pictures when it gets done ....  :biggrin:
> 
> how have you been?
> *


I've been great, looking foward to seeing everyone again, its seems like year and years and years an year that I haven't seen everyone!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 02:10 PM~12916169
> *I'm doing great thanks 4 asking, how r u?
> *


Ditto, you bringing out the truck to any shows this year?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 5 2009, 01:47 PM~12915911
> *Thats pretty rude of you Locs :0
> 
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








NOW SEE THAT'S RUDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 02:20 PM~12916291
> *Ditto, you bringing out the truck to any shows this year?
> *



should be in Watson :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12917811
> *should be in Watson  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:51 PM~12917811
> *should be in Watson  :biggrin:
> *


That's awsome. You hardly bring it out now.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:20 AM~12923223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 5 2009, 01:20 PM~12916291
> *Ditto, you bringing out the truck to any shows this year?
> *


are you gonna wear a RAIDERS bikini and pose next to it :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Feb 6 2009, 09:48 AM~12924685
> *are you gonna wear a RAIDERS bikini and pose next to it :biggrin:
> *


egh......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 5 2009, 02:53 PM~12916638
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> NOW SEE THAT'S RUDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Feb 6 2009, 09:48 AM~12924685
> *are you gonna wear a RAIDERS bikini and pose next to it :biggrin:
> *


Lets not start this football war in this topic .... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2009, 12:27 PM~12926399
> *Lets not start this football war in this topic ....  :biggrin:
> *


Lets just take it to the streets Loc's


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2009, 12:27 PM~12926399
> *Lets not start this football war in this topic ....  :biggrin:
> *


por dos :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 6 2009, 12:35 PM~12926492
> *Lets just take it to the streets Loc's
> *


Bring it ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2009, 03:50 PM~12928499
> *Bring it ......  :biggrin:
> *


It's already been brought!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2009, 12:27 PM~12926399
> *Lets not start this football war in this topic ....  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2009, 12:27 PM~12926399
> *Lets not start this football war in this topic ....  :biggrin:
> *



thats right we all know the best team has 6 superbowls.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be takin the 38 to the show :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12930959
> *we will be takin the 38 to the show :0
> *


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Whats up with the SF show and the San jo show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12930959
> *we will be takin the 38 to the show :0
> *




cabrones u r driving it all da way 2 da fairgrounds? :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 6 2009, 04:12 PM~12928748
> *It's already been brought!
> *


 :0 OOHHH PLEASE..STOP IT!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 29 2009, 02:54 PM~12851312
> *I will be there for sure. Keep it at the MFT
> *


_DADYSGIRL NEEDS A PICTURE OF YOU ON THE RIDE_


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Feb 6 2009, 02:50 PM~12928499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do i hear pay per view for this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Feb 6 2009, 02:20 AM~12923223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA HUGE AND 200 AINT THE SAME HOMIE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 7 2009, 11:07 AM~12934684
> *HAHA HUGE AND 200 AINT THE SAME HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DO HAVE PRE-REG FORMS FOR THIS SHOW_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

ANYTHING ON THE TULARE DATE ? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 8 2009, 10:07 PM~12947640
> *ANYTHING ON THE TULARE DATE ? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


:dunno:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 7 2009, 12:07 PM~12934684
> *HAHA HUGE AND 200 AINT THE SAME HOMIE
> *


aint like hell show any ways hell be toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy pm n every body crying about the rules besides last pay out was 4oo still didnt show you know where the hop is if you got it show up if you dont then you wont here ill say it for you i just wana know whats up its so far to travel i wanna make sure if i go im gonna win so change the rules so i can win and ill show up its like this homie got what you brought more catagories then most hops the pay out per hop is average but huge meaning more catagories im surer just dippin and just clownin got something for ya bro your negative talk and argueing is justy as old as cars getn stuck so if you wanna hop thats where its gonna happen peace out 559 doing it again for the low rider community come your shit and have some fun no attitudes no gangs


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 6 2009, 07:44 PM~12930420
> *THANK YOU!!
> *



WHATS GOOD PAULY! IM READY 4 MY T-SHIRT! LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 PM~12951550
> *ttt
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any dates for Fresno or Tulare ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2009, 10:44 PM~12931923
> *cabrones u r driving it all da way 2 da fairgrounds?  :0
> *



the whole block and a half :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 10 2009, 07:40 PM~12966756
> *the whole block and a half :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 10 2009, 06:39 PM~12966744
> *Any dates for Fresno or Tulare ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYhM8yCeL84...player_embedded


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT 4 STREETLOW


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah!!!!


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 22 2009, 11:05 AM~12781725
> *x2  Streetlow has the best I concur!!!
> :biggrin:*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS <-------- anybody know the address ?


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Watsonvi...:::r::25:::::/e


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHEN IS STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S TOUR GONNA COME HIT UP TEXAS? MAKE IT HAPPEN IT BE NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by No Chingas_@Feb 11 2009, 11:36 AM~12973280
> *I concur!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to Big Daddy Damn it J.r, I told you not to be wearing that skimpy thong to 
the shows... You attention whore!!!!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 11 2009, 11:37 AM~12973295
> *WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS    <-------- anybody know the address ?
> *




It's on E Lake St you can't miss it right by Kelly Lake.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!*

DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..  
WE ARE HAVING A WATSONVILLE SHOW BUT ON A DATE TBA....  PAULY


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 09:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...



damn Pauly, your full of bad news, don't you ever have anything good to say :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 11 2009, 10:58 PM~12979896
> *damn Pauly, your full of bad news, don't you ever have anything good to say  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...





:uh: :uh: wtf?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...


IS THAT TOWN STILL GOIN AT IT?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

it will be nice to see a lot fo you guys again. its been a minute :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 11 2009, 05:00 PM~12976285
> *Thanks to Big Daddy Damn it J.r, I told you not to be wearing that skimpy thong to
> the shows... You attention whore!!!!
> *


damn why you gotta put me on blast like that, shit i just need a lil more support for my boys, last time i tell you anything :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. 
WILL BE THERE !!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 22 2009, 10:41 AM~12781508
> *NO FRISCO SHOW THIS YEAR?
> *


Sup Homie Hows things? How that ride coming along! I'll see you at a few of these we'll have that beer bro! I'll Holla!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...


What they think we are gonna do Pauly? Dam like that!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *DAMN PAULY THAT SHIT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 12 2009, 06:34 PM~12986906
> *DAMN PAULY THAT SHIT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 12 2009, 06:34 PM~12986906
> *DAMN PAULY THAT SHIT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT OUR FAULT BRO, SOMETHING OUT OF OUR HANDS.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12990069
> *NOT OUR FAULT BRO, SOMETHING OUT OF OUR HANDS.....
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12990069
> *NOT OUR FAULT BRO, SOMETHING OUT OF OUR HANDS.....
> *


 :angry: They're not use to the big events. Now Salinas and Monterey...... :biggrin: 

When you gonna bust out your Linc again, Pauly?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 9 2009, 12:59 AM~12948495
> *aint like hell show any ways hell be toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy pm n every body crying about the rules besides last pay out was  4oo still didnt show you know where the hop is if you got it show up if you dont then you wont here ill say it for you i just wana know whats up its so far to travel i wanna make sure if i go im gonna win so change the rules so i can win and ill show up its like this homie got what you brought more catagories then most hops the pay out per hop is average but huge meaning more catagories im surer just dippin and just clownin got something for ya bro your negative talk and argueing is justy as old as cars getn stuck so if you wanna hop thats where its gonna happen peace out 559 doing it again for the low rider community come your shit and have some fun no attitudes no gangs
> *


if your bitch ass if referring to me the only rule I ever asked about from your wack new years hop of primed shit boxes was if you get stuck will you be qisqualified you said no its cool if you get stuck. So I didnt go. And if your rolling a primed g body thinking you doing something I guess a 200 payout is something huge


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12990069
> *NOT OUR FAULT BRO, SOMETHING OUT OF OUR HANDS.....
> *



IT'S ALL COOL BRO I UNDERSTAND HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE THE WATSON SHOW AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 13 2009, 10:46 AM~12993172
> *if your bitch ass if referring to me the only rule I ever asked about from your wack new years hop of primed shit boxes was if you get stuck will you be qisqualified you said no its cool if you get stuck. So I didnt go. And if your rolling a primed g body thinking you doing something I guess a 200 payout is something huge
> *


no bitch here homie and i dont got a primed g body i roll an impala i dont even got a hopper we just throw lil shows with hops so im on the out side looking in i call it how i see it and what i said was measurement counts on the hop befor you get stuck jus like any where else i never seen a rule where the car had to be painted im not gonna go back and forth all i have to say is let your car do the talking my question is what will it take for you to show up and hop no drama no name calling no crying no excuses i mean isnt 200 average and wasnt 400 a good pay out you tell me what it takes and well see if its reasonable (no attitudes no drama ) if one low rider looks bad we all look bad all the money we put up is out of pocket no sponcers just a lil car club providing a spot to do what we love to do


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 13 2009, 08:20 PM~12997930
> *no bitch here homie and i dont got a primed g body i roll an impala i dont even got a hopper we just throw lil shows with hops so im on the out side looking in i call it how i see it and what i said was measurement counts on the hop befor you get stuck jus like any where else i never seen a rule where the car had to be painted im not gonna go back and forth all i have to say is let your car do the talking my question is what will it take for you to show up and hop no drama no name calling no crying no excuses i mean isnt 200 average and wasnt 400 a good pay out you tell me what it takes and well see if its reasonable (no attitudes no drama ) if one low rider looks bad we all look bad all the money we put up is out of pocket no sponcers just a lil car club providing a spot to do what we love to do
> *


be kinda hard since I sold the car a month or so ago.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

And when we talked about the rules you never said it was the hop prior to getting stuck that counted or I would have been there


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 13 2009, 08:20 PM~12997930
> *no bitch here homie and i dont got a primed g body i roll an impala i dont even got a hopper we just throw lil shows with hops so im on the out side looking in i call it how i see it and what i said was measurement counts on the hop befor you get stuck jus like any where else i never seen a rule where the car had to be painted im not gonna go back and forth all i have to say is let your car do the talking my question is what will it take for you to show up and hop no drama no name calling no crying no excuses i mean isnt 200 average and wasnt 400 a good pay out you tell me what it takes and well see if its reasonable (no attitudes no drama ) if one low rider looks bad we all look bad all the money we put up is out of pocket no sponcers just a lil car club providing a spot to do what we love to do
> *


       
MY HOP PAYS $300
CINCO DE MAYO IN VISALIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12979734
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> 
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 13 2009, 05:16 PM~12996599
> *IT'S ALL COOL BRO I UNDERSTAND HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN MAKE THE WATSON SHOW AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> *


YEA WE'RE TRYING TO GET A DATE A.S.A.P.......


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13012521
> *YEA WE'RE TRYING TO GET A DATE A.S.A.P.......
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Jan 22 2009, 11:07 PM~12789274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ABOUT SEATTLE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13012521
> *YEA WE'RE TRYING TO GET A DATE A.S.A.P.......
> *



well u know I'm there


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Feb 12 2009, 03:56 PM~12985702
> *Sup Homie Hows things? How that ride coming along! I'll see you at a few of these we'll have that beer bro! I'll Holla!!!
> *


 

Sounds good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I WORK WITH SEVERAL RECORDING ARTIST SOME UP AND COMING SOME MAJORS.... IF A SPACE BECOMES AVAILABLE FOR A PERFORMANCE PLEASE INFROM ME WITH YOUR FEE INFORMATION AS WELL AS SET INFORMATION.
ALL OF MY ARTIST ARE NON-GANG AFFILIATED AND THEIR MUSIC IS NOT GANG RELATED... I AM SURE THAT THEY WOULD BE A QUALITY ACT TO ADD TO YOUR VENUE....*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13013702
> *well u know I'm there
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 10:34 AM~13016632
> *I WORK WITH SEVERAL RECORDING ARTIST SOME UP AND COMING SOME MAJORS.... IF A SPACE BECOMES AVAILABLE FOR A PERFORMANCE PLEASE INFROM ME WITH YOUR FEE INFORMATION AS WELL AS SET INFORMATION.
> ALL OF MY ARTIST ARE NON-GANG AFFILIATED AND THEIR MUSIC IS NOT GANG RELATED... I AM SURE THAT THEY WOULD BE A QUALITY ACT TO ADD TO YOUR VENUE....
> *


 :0


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 09:34 AM~13016632
> *I WORK WITH SEVERAL RECORDING ARTIST SOME UP AND COMING SOME MAJORS.... IF A SPACE BECOMES AVAILABLE FOR A PERFORMANCE PLEASE INFROM ME WITH YOUR FEE INFORMATION AS WELL AS SET INFORMATION.
> ALL OF MY ARTIST ARE NON-GANG AFFILIATED AND THEIR MUSIC IS NOT GANG RELATED... I AM SURE THAT THEY WOULD BE A QUALITY ACT TO ADD TO YOUR VENUE....
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 16 2009, 11:08 AM~13016898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas, I hit up StreetLow on Myspace, but I guess they said theyre entire venue is booked with artist, I would like to see different artist on stage, my artist are more energetic and young, motivated teens, I think that besides the headliner who is usually E-40, San Quinn or Turf Talk everyone else with the exception of Mr. Kee is on stage throwing up a gang sign and smoking weed... and do not bring a positive image... My understanding is that the artist pay a fee because they are promoting themselves in front of a large crowd which is true... I just hope that new talent also gets allowed to opportunity to perform...  I love StreetLow Magazine shows more then any other show, and I would like to see artist with a different taste of music on stage too.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13012521
> *YEA WE'RE TRYING TO GET A DATE A.S.A.P.......
> *


Hey any dates for Tulare or Fresno yet?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 02:55 PM~13018756
> *Thanks Fellas, I hit up StreetLow on Myspace, but I guess they said theyre entire venue is booked with artist, I would like to see different artist on stage, my artist are more energetic and young, motivated teens, I think that besides the headliner who is usually E-40, San Quinn or Turf Talk everyone else with the exception of Mr. Kee is on stage throwing up a gang sign and smoking weed... and do not bring a positive image... My understanding is that the artist pay a fee because they are promoting themselves in front of a large crowd which is true... I just hope that new talent also gets allowed to opportunity to perform...    I love StreetLow Magazine shows more then any other show, and I would like to see artist with a different taste of music on stage too....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 16 2009, 01:56 PM~13018764
> *Hey any dates for Tulare or Fresno yet?
> *


central valley :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keeping it at the top till further notice.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 17 2009, 12:58 PM~13029368
> *Keeping it at the top till further notice.
> *


WHAT UP GIRL?!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 10 2009, 07:39 PM~12966744
> *Any dates for Fresno or Tulare ?
> *


x2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 10 2009, 07:39 PM~12966744
> *Any dates for Fresno or Tulare ?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mayday (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 09:14 PM~13044985
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WE'RE STILL TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATES FOR FRESNO & TULARE.....


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:50 AM~13057667
> *WE'RE STILL TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATES FOR FRESNO & TULARE.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:50 AM~13057667
> *WE'RE STILL TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATES FOR FRESNO & TULARE.....
> *


Kool close to home. Any new date for Watsonville yet ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 12:50 AM~13057667
> *WE'RE STILL TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATES FOR FRESNO & TULARE.....
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> *AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 17 2009, 04:37 PM~13031425
> *WHAT UP GIRL?!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


How's it going, you keeping things moving?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:50 AM~13057667
> *WE'RE STILL TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATES FOR FRESNO & TULARE.....
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any word on Watsonville? :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 24 2009, 03:18 PM~13099419
> *How's it going, you keeping things moving?
> *


I'm giving u fair warning u will be stalked at the costa mesa show. so be a good sport about it and make sure u smile for my camera


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2009, 05:25 PM~13111353
> *I'm giving u fair warning u will be stalked at the costa mesa show. so be a good sport about it and make sure u smile for my camera
> *


and watsonville and Antioch and most deft. at woodland :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13113747
> *and watsonville and Antioch and most deft. at woodland :biggrin:
> *


too far for me so make sure u post plenty of pics!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2009, 05:25 PM~13111353
> *I'm giving u fair warning u will be stalked at the costa mesa show. so be a good sport about it and make sure u smile for my camera
> *


 :uh: man i swear your the one that taught TLC how to *creep!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 26 2009, 11:05 AM~13118296
> *:uh:  man i swear your the one that taught TLC how to creep!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2009, 11:17 PM~13115290
> *too far for me so make sure u post plenty of pics!
> :thumbsup:
> *


hells yea :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2009, 05:25 PM~13111353
> *I'm giving u fair warning u will be stalked at the costa mesa show. so be a good sport about it and make sure u smile for my camera
> *


" Why do I feel like, somebody watching me.....!!!"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 01:11 PM~13153948
> *" Why do I feel like, somebody watching me.....!!!"
> *


BECAUSE!


THE POWER IS IN THE BOOTY! :biggrin: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 2 2009, 12:19 PM~13154031
> *BECAUSE!
> THE POWER IS IN THE BOOTY!  :biggrin:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:
> *


:0 OH, I SEE! :wow:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 01:35 PM~13154147
> *:0 OH, I SEE! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 12:11 PM~13153948
> *" Why do I feel like, somebody watching me.....!!!"
> *


knowin that fool he probably is! he's a weirdo :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 2 2009, 05:31 PM~13156616
> *knowin that fool he probably is! he's a weirdo  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Steve O!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 12:11 PM~13153948
> *" Why do I feel like, somebody watching me.....!!!"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 05:53 PM~13156841
> *Hey Steve O!
> *


what up dutches? how you livin?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 3 2009, 11:41 AM~13165914
> *what up dutches? how you livin?
> *


You know, im always living the low life going from car show to carshow... Whats new?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2009, 12:35 PM~13154147
> *:0 OH, I SEE! :wow:
> *


Dont Trip Ruthe I got your BACK!  :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 3 2009, 11:49 AM~13166015
> *You know, im always living the low life going from car show to carshow... Whats new?
> *


word!! same ol same ol, my life has been super predictable lately lol.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 3 2009, 05:09 PM~13169257
> *word!! same ol same ol, my life has been super predictable lately lol.
> *


Ditto, hope to see you at the show this year.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 3 2009, 02:52 PM~13167858
> *Dont Trip Ruthe I got your BACK!   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man... :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13044985
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


_X3_


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Sooo, wats the word on Watsonville? :dunno:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 09:14 PM~13185231
> *Thanks man... :biggrin:
> *


USO you know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2009, 09:13 PM~13185209
> *Ditto, hope to see you at the show this year.
> *


oh you will, be prepared for a big bear hug


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13194516
> *oh you will, be prepared for a big bear hug
> *


I love big bear hugs!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Mar 5 2009, 12:18 AM~13187465
> *USO you know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW IT MAN........!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT for Streetlow Homies!


----------



## SOLDADOS (May 2, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that the Watsonville show got postponed? 
Can someone confirm that?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_CANCELLED HOMMIE._


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLDADOS_@Mar 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13217114
> *I thought I read somewhere that the Watsonville show got postponed?
> Can someone confirm that?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 9 2009, 10:03 AM~13223994
> *CANCELLED HOMMIE.
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLDADOS_@Mar 8 2009, 01:44 PM~13217114
> *I thought I read somewhere that the Watsonville show got postponed?
> Can someone confirm that?
> *


Thought it got postponed cuz da PoPo wasnt ready! They Cancelled it?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 9 2009, 05:13 PM~13227646
> *Thought it got postponed cuz da PoPo wasnt ready! They Cancelled it?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Any word on Fresno or Tulare?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 10 2009, 01:58 AM~13233616
> *Any word on Fresno or Tulare?
> *


and Watsonville?


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

I SEEN SOMEWHERE THAT THE WATSONVILLE SHOW IS GOING DOWN SEPTEMBER 27..... :biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeee
come out, come out, wherever u are!

:nicoderm:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 11 2009, 09:48 PM~13255234
> *I SEEN SOMEWHERE THAT THE WATSONVILLE SHOW IS GOING DOWN SEPTEMBER 27..... :biggrin:
> *


Damm, all the way 'til then.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2009, 01:01 PM~13260815
> *Damm, all the way 'til then.
> *


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 12:32 PM~13261114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2009, 12:01 PM~13260815
> *Damm, all the way 'til then.
> *


YUP ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH ID RATHER IT GO DOWN SEPTEMBER 27 THEN NEVER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 11 2009, 11:27 PM~13256441
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeee
> come out, come out, wherever u are!
> 
> ...


What it do, you getting things ready for the shows???


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Alright, the flyer has been posted.... Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 11 2009, 09:51 PM~13255290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 01:54 PM~13261343
> *YUP ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH ID RATHER IT GO DOWN SEPTEMBER 27 THEN NEVER..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261539
> *Alright, the flyer has been posted.... Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 11 2009, 11:27 PM~13256441
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeee
> come out, come out, wherever u are!
> 
> ...


Sssssssscaaaaaaaary! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 11 2009, 09:51 PM~13255290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH TULARE?


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2009, 03:41 PM~13262754
> *WHATS UP WITH TULARE?
> *


WHO KNOWS HOMIE NOTHINGS BEEN POSTED :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 04:53 PM~13262855
> *WHO KNOWS HOMIE NOTHINGS BEEN POSTED  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13261539
> *Alright, the flyer has been posted.... Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 SORRY MAMMA, BUT THE FLYER IS NOT AN OFFICIAL STREETLOW FLYER.. :angry: 
ALL DATES ARE WRONG EXCEPT WOODLAND... :0 
I'LL POST THE RIGHT DATES AS SOON AS I CAN...PAULY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 04:53 PM~13262855
> *WHO KNOWS HOMIE NOTHINGS BEEN POSTED  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YEA YOU DON'T KNOW HOMIE, SO PLEASE DON'T POST NO DATES OR FLYERS UNLESS YOU'RE 100% SURE....


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 12 2009, 03:56 PM~13262880
> *SORRY MAMMA, BUT THE FLYER IS NOT AN OFFICIAL STREETLOW FLYER..  :angry:
> ALL DATES ARE WRONG EXCEPT WOODLAND... :0
> I'LL POST THE RIGHT DATES AS SOON AS I CAN...PAULY
> *


WAT!!!!THEN WHO PUT THESE OUT I PICKED IT UP AT "STREETBEATS" HERE IN SALAS.....WHERE THOSE NOT SUPPOSE TO BE GIVEN OUT OR WAT????? :angry:  :tears:  :rant: :banghead:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 12 2009, 03:59 PM~13262908
> *YEA YOU DON'T KNOW HOMIE, SO PLEASE DON'T POST NO DATES OR FLYERS UNLESS YOU'RE 100% SURE....
> *


MY BAD I THOUGH IWAS AN OFFICAL FLYER :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 04:02 PM~13262940
> *MY BAD I THOUGH IWAS AN OFFICAL FLYER :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*IT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 12 2009, 04:56 PM~13262880
> *SORRY MAMMA, BUT THE FLYER IS NOT AN OFFICIAL STREETLOW FLYER..  :angry:
> ALL DATES ARE WRONG EXCEPT WOODLAND... :0
> I'LL POST THE RIGHT DATES AS SOON AS I CAN...PAULY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2009, 05:26 PM~13263121
> *:0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 12 2009, 04:56 PM~13262880
> *SORRY MAMMA, BUT THE FLYER IS NOT AN OFFICIAL STREETLOW FLYER..  :angry:
> ALL DATES ARE WRONG EXCEPT WOODLAND... :0
> I'LL POST THE RIGHT DATES AS SOON AS I CAN...PAULY
> *


What a tease!!! :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 05:01 PM~13262931
> *WAT!!!!THEN WHO PUT THESE OUT I PICKED IT UP AT "STREETBEATS" HERE IN SALAS.....WHERE THOSE NOT SUPPOSE TO BE GIVEN OUT OR WAT????? :angry:    :tears:    :rant:  :banghead:
> *



stop going to streetbeats :angry: jk


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2009, 07:39 PM~13265212
> *stop going to streetbeats :angry:  jk
> *


 :nono: 
LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 09:27 PM~13265842
> *:nono:
> LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I can't remember da last time I been there


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 04:06 PM~13273915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I can't remember da last time I been there
> *


 :|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Watsonville May 31st :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


Fo Realz? You would know homie!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


That's the same thing I herd!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

FRESNO SHOW ? ? ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 08:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


CAN ANYBODY CONFIRM..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


SAME DAY AS THE FRESNO INDIVIDUALS SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Mar 14 2009, 05:39 AM~13278019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If I say is on da 31st then it is on da 31 st :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 






hehehehehehehe that's wut my sources told me :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13283442
> *:biggrin:
> If I say is on da 31st then it is on da 31 st  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> hehehehehehehe that's wut my sources told me  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

could some one tell me how to get entrie forms for the woodland california show?
please email me the imfo [email protected](please for the subject put woodland show)

thank you and hope to see your nice rides


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 14 2009, 03:23 PM~13281359
> *CAN ANYBODY CONFIRM..... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COSTA MESA :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

whats up with the fresno and tulare shows any dates yet :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13298615
> *whats up with the fresno and tulare shows any dates yet :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT for Streetlow


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 16 2009, 06:16 PM~13298615
> *whats up with the fresno and tulare shows any dates yet :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

X61 .... yea!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13276336
> *Watsonville May 31st  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:20 AM~13304605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WHENS THAT PICTURE FROM?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

03 or 04


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:20 AM~13304605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I member that show, it was the first one I attended in Salas. They were walkin around showin some skin, especially the girl with the hat. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 AM~13304738
> *:cheesy: I member that show, it was the first one I attended in Salas. They were walkin around showin some skin, especially the girl with the hat. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13312050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:20 AM~13304605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a que bonito :biggrin: 

que paso que hay de nuevo?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 18 2009, 09:42 AM~13314840
> *a que bonito  :biggrin:
> 
> que paso que hay de nuevo?
> *




aqui nomas trabajando hehehehehehe were u been homie? ya te casastes o que?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2009, 09:40 AM~13315390
> *aqui nomas trabajando hehehehehehe were u been homie? ya te casastes o que?
> *


nah nada de eso just been busy with my track team and working....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13316472
> *nah nada de eso just been busy with my track team and working....
> *



pues hechale ganas :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2009, 12:22 PM~13316692
> *pues hechale ganas  :biggrin:
> *


im trying.. believe me im hella trying...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13316989
> *im trying.. believe me im hella trying...
> *


Hey J.r
Long time no see, hear and talk.
How have you been... how's the shop and when will I see you again?
:biggrin: I miss everyone!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13312050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn like that!?!?!

some ones gonna come up fat!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 18 2009, 01:07 PM~13317053
> *Hey J.r
> Long time no see, hear and talk.
> How have you been... how's the shop and when will I see you again?
> ...


whats up como estas... i know i been kinda MIA but no worries you will see me soon i got a lil something something in the works :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
shop doing alright could always be better but ill take what we get!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## caddykid (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anybody know when the watsonville show is gonna be????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddykid_@Mar 19 2009, 11:17 PM~13334137
> *Does anybody know when the watsonville show is gonna be????
> *


MAY 31ST HOPEFULLY


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

so was up with the fresno and tulare dates?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

OK I'm a little confused I'm trying to get the dates right

Let us know whats up



MARCH 15, 2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS * xx just passed

JUNE 7, 2009 - ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS 

JULY 12, 2009 - WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS

AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS ::: THIS ALSO HAS TBD ?

SEPTEMBER 27, 2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS


AND WERE STILL WAITING ON FRESNO AND TULARE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 AM~13334639
> *OK I'm a little confused I'm trying to get the dates right
> 
> Let us know whats up
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 AM~13334639
> *OK I'm a little confused I'm trying to get the dates right
> 
> Let us know whats up
> ...


HOPEFULLY THEY POST THE NEW DATES SOON!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 18 2009, 02:08 PM~13317063
> *Damn like that!?!?!
> 
> some ones gonna come up fat!
> *



just a little hehehehehehe


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 20 2009, 10:41 AM~13336916
> *just a little hehehehehehe
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 AM~13334639
> *OK I'm a little confused I'm trying to get the dates right
> 
> Let us know whats up
> ...


HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY  

*MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS

JULY 12,2009 -WOOLAND FAIGROUNDS

AUGUST 30.2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS

SEPTEMBER 13, - ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS

SUPER SHOW DATE & LOCATION TBA...*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13337368
> *HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY
> 
> MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


THANKS PAULY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
WILL BE THERE !


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

that show suck last year they still didnt have there shit right plus no mula and only frist and second place. but the bikini grils showed some nipple other than that it sucks...


----------



## caddykid (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for posting dates....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13337368
> *HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY
> 
> MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...



es todo Pauly


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

so the june 7 show in antioch is moved to september 13


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 01:03 PM~13338080
> *that show suck last year they still didnt have there shit right plus no mula and only frist and second place. but the bikini grils showed some nipple other than that it sucks...
> *


What show you talkin about? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13337368
> *HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY
> 
> MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


the impala is not going to any of these shows good luck to every one


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13363156
> *the impala is not going to any of these shows  good luck to every one
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d_49chevycar_@Mar 22 2009, 08:57 AM~13352411
> *so the june 7 show in antioch is moved to september 13
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13363156
> *the impala is not going to any of these shows  good luck to every one
> *


Tom must have you worried :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 19 2009, 11:46 PM~13334474
> *so was up with the fresno and tulare dates?
> *


x2


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 24 2009, 04:50 PM~13377241
> *x2
> *


_X3_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13380008
> *X3
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanx 4 all the updates Street Low Familia.

Aztec Creations will definately be at the Watson show!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13337368
> *AUGUST 30.2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is she going to be at any of STREETLOW shows?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13396522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 I'll have plenty cameraz!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13396522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you will just have to wait and find out :0


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 30 2009, 08:27 AM~13431216
> *you will just have to wait and find out  :0
> *





Yeah, umm......If could bring her up to Woodland, that would be great.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13396522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 24 2009, 04:14 PM~13376912
> *Tom must have you worried :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

still no dates for fresno or tulare yet :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Mar 30 2009, 08:39 AM~13431314
> *Yeah, umm......If could bring her up to Woodland, that would be great.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: antioch 2 :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 30 2009, 07:51 PM~13437270
> *still no dates for fresno or tulare yet :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

so there is no show june 7 in antioch


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d_49chevycar_@Apr 5 2009, 06:53 PM~13491016
> *so there is no show june 7 in antioch
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

watson and wooodland were there


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL BE AT ALL THE REST OF THSES SHOWS FROM HERE ON OUT. SEE YOU ALL SOON, GILBERT AND CREW KEEP IT COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME THERE.  

















STREET LOW SHOWS ARE ALWAYS THE BEST EVER, CANT WAIT INTIL NEXT SHOW.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13493538
> *WELL BE AT ALL THE REST OF THSES SHOWS FROM HERE ON OUT. SEE YOU ALL SOON, GILBERT AND CREW KEEP IT COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to see you there OG


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 5 2009, 11:31 PM~13493538
> *WELL BE AT ALL THE REST OF THSES SHOWS FROM HERE ON OUT. SEE YOU ALL SOON, GILBERT AND CREW KEEP IT COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WASSUP "TONY & MARTHA" HOW U GUYZ DOING!! ITS ADAM FROM "TOGETHER"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 30 2009, 09:27 AM~13431216
> *you will just have to wait and find out  :0
> *




:angry:


----------



## NETO FLORES (Mar 22, 2009)

you all need to come hit the midwest with some shows or just attend them and see how far the movement is up here we gettin bigger and bigeer i still dont know why or even care anymore why lowrider mag stop comin here but there loss streetlow mag is good ouyt here and we support you thanks



Midnite Craze c.c.
chicago IL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 02:54 PM~13498529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse nice to finally meet you Good Luck with the raffle Uce!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 10:12 AM~13396522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 6 2009, 03:15 PM~13498738
> *Jesse nice to finally meet you Good Luck with the raffle Uce!
> *



same here brother and thanks


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHEN IS THE 1ST SHOW ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 02:35 PM~13509143
> *WHEN IS THE 1ST SHOW ?
> *


May 31st Watsonville


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 02:58 PM~13509416
> *May 31st Watsonville
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 02:58 PM~13509416
> *May 31st Watsonville
> *


 hno: hno: hno: Cant Wait!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13506221
> *TTT
> *


Aloha Nui Loa Ruthie! :wave: See you in Hayward Lady!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 7 2009, 05:03 PM~13510644
> *Aloha Nui Loa Ruthie! :wave: See you in Hayward Lady!
> *


I can't wait see everyone and there rides!!!!! TTT Alufa Uce


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13510623
> *hno:  hno:  hno: Cant Wait!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

She rocks in the tree-top all a day long
Hoppin' and a-boppin' and a-singin' the song
All the little birds on J-Bird St.
Love to hear the ruthie goin' tweet tweet tweet

Rockin' ruthie (tweet tweet tweet tweet)
Rockin' ruthie (tweet tweet tweet tweet)
Oh rockin' ruthie well you really gonna rock tonight


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13510623
> *hno:  hno:  hno: Cant Wait!!!
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2009, 02:58 PM~13509416
> *May 31st Watsonville
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 9 2009, 02:46 PM~13530221
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> *


See you Saturday Paulie! Lemme know you need a hand with the Trike........


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 9 2009, 01:09 AM~13525422
> *She rocks in the tree-top all a day long
> Hoppin' and a-boppin' and a-singin' the song
> All the little birds on J-Bird St.
> ...


Augh, u brought a tear to me eye! :tears: Thank you!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy Easter StreetLow Family enjoy and Stay Bless! :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 9 2009, 04:15 PM~13530916
> *Augh, u brought a tear to me eye! :tears: Thank you!
> *


aww shit now hes really gonna stalk u :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 10 2009, 09:46 AM~13538386
> *aww shit now hes really gonna stalk u  :0
> *


Be nice Steveo!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Apr 7 2009, 10:00 AM~13506235
> *:worship:
> *


I BWOULD LIKE TO EAT HER ""COCHINO"" :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

STREET BLOW SHOULD HEAD UP TO THE NORTHWEST!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OPS MY BAD,,STREET LOW!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 10 2009, 09:56 AM~13538466
> *Be nice Steveo!
> *


K 

Whats new?


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> WELL BE AT ALL THE REST OF THSES SHOWS FROM HERE ON OUT. SEE YOU ALL SOON, GILBERT AND CREW KEEP IT COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME THERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 9 2009, 01:09 AM~13525422
> *She rocks in the tree-top all a day long
> Hoppin' and a-boppin' and a-singin' the song
> All the little birds on J-Bird St.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


No mames... Are you the reason she never retired... :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > WELL BE AT ALL THE REST OF THSES SHOWS FROM HERE ON OUT. SEE YOU ALL SOON, GILBERT AND CREW KEEP IT COOL WHEN YOU SEE ME THERE.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 03:54 PM~13498529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


owwwweeeee!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13506221
> *TTT
> *


Ruthie saw Paulie and the boys out at Low Creations Show picked up the new Mag! Looking good Lil mamma :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

a Week in between post :dunno: cant keep TTT lidat! Holla........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2009, 08:57 AM~13582623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

northwest, northwest, northwest, come on lets do this


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeeee
cum out, cum out, wherever u are!
u can run but u can't hide
august is almost here


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13691032
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeeee
> cum out, cum out, wherever u are!
> u can run but u can't hide
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13691032
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeeee
> cum out, cum out, wherever u are!
> u can run but u can't hide
> ...


 :ugh: hno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

STREETLOW REPPIN HARD AT CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:
























:thumbsup: 
MY LITTLE BRO TOOK THIS ONE....


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13396522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 12:23 PM~13693528
> *STREETLOW REPPIN HARD AT CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 12:23 PM~13693528
> *STREETLOW REPPIN HARD AT CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna be a great car show season this year.. time to break out the mothers and turtle wax


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 12:23 PM~13693528
> *STREETLOW REPPIN HARD AT CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 19 2009, 05:31 PM~13623956
> *Ruthie saw Paulie and the boys out at Low Creations Show picked up the new Mag! Looking good Lil mamma :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you... I try!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13691032
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeeeeee
> cum out, cum out, wherever u are!
> u can run but u can't hide
> ...


And I'll be there!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 26 2009, 12:23 PM~13693528
> *STREETLOW REPPIN HARD AT CHICANO PARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


All the Streetlow crew was there! It was a beautiful show and day at the park! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 26 2009, 10:32 PM~13698936
> *And I'll be there!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

any shows in san jose....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Apr 26 2009, 07:36 PM~13696808
> *gonna be a great car show season this year.. time to break out the mothers and turtle wax
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 26 2009, 10:32 PM~13698936
> *And I'll be there!!!!!
> *


:tongue:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13334474
> *so was up with the fresno and tulare dates?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## caddykid (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 22 2009, 02:20 AM~12779989
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> AUGUST 16, 2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


DID THE WATSONVILLE SHOW GET CANCELLED AGAIN?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddykid_@May 1 2009, 01:31 PM~13756637
> *DID THE WATSONVILLE SHOW GET CANCELLED AGAIN?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there cash prizes this year?


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

IS THE CITY HATING ON IT AGAIN??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 26 2009, 01:25 PM~13693850
> *Nope!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know why :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2009, 02:02 PM~13756929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know why  :biggrin:
> *


So seas chismoso huey!!!! Good talking to you in Soledad. She is coming to San Jo this weekend to party it up for Cinco De Mayo


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT with or without the Watsonville Show... We should all still get together and cruz aound the city?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...

WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY

***NEW SHOW DATES JUNE 7,2009 ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS, ANTIOCH CA. 
&
AUGUST 2. 2009 CANDLESTICK PARK SAN FRANCISCO CA.***


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 5 2009, 02:01 PM~13793490
> *TTT with or without the Watsonville Show... We should all still get together and cruz aound the city?
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!  

ITS ALL GOOD COUNT DOWN FOR THE UPCOMING SHOWS UP NORTH :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 5 2009, 02:01 PM~13793490
> *TTT with or without the Watsonville Show... We should all still get together and cruz aound the city?
> *


NOT WITH A PRICK CHIEF LIKE THAT HE WILL IMPOUND CHERRY,AND SELL IT AT AN AUCTION :nono: :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant: :rant: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 5 2009, 02:51 PM~13793986
> *NOT WITH A PRICK CHIEF LIKE THAT HE WILL IMPOUND CHERRY,AND SELL IT AT AN AUCTION :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


I will not allow that to happen to Cherry!
P.s thanks for giving me the Wine Cooler, Trino!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 5 2009, 02:58 PM~13794048
> *I will not allow that to happen to Cherry!
> *


THANKS RUTHIE,BUT TRAFFIC WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW WE HAD 8 CARS COMMING FROM L.A ,BUT THERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS  PS LADIES FIRST ON THE COOLERS :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 5 2009, 03:02 PM~13794087
> *THANKS RUTHIE,BUT TRAFFIC WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW WE HAD 8 CARS COMMING FROM L.A ,BUT THERE WILL BE OTHER SHOWS  PS LADIES FIRST ON THE COOLERS  :biggrin:
> *


I herd you guys were going to be going to the show.... I'M SORRY, WE SHOULD STILL CRUZ AROUND THE CITY FOR THAT DAY. Its not illegal to drive in a Lowrider as long as no one is hitting there switches.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 5 2009, 03:06 PM~13794130
> *I herd you guys were going to be going to the show.... I'M SORRY, WE SHOULD STILL CRUZ AROUND THE CITY FOR THAT DAY. Its not illegal to drive in a Lowrider as long as no one is hitting there witches.
> *


KOOL SEE WHAT HAPPENS,SEE U AROUND RUTHIE TAKE CARE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 5 2009, 03:11 PM~13794183
> *KOOL SEE WHAT HAPPENS,SEE U AROUND RUTHIE TAKE CARE
> *


Ditto!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 02:15 PM~13793605
> *WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...
> 
> WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY
> ...



Hey Pauly so the Antioch show in September is moved to June?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NOPE, WE'RE HAVING TWO SHOWS IN ANTIOCH, ONE IN JUNE AND THE OTHER IN SEPTEMBER.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 03:52 PM~13794603
> *NOPE, WE'RE HAVING TWO SHOWS IN ANTIOCH, ONE IN JUNE AND THE OTHER IN SEPTEMBER.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


Same date in September?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2009, 04:01 PM~13794706
> *Same date in September?
> *


SI SENOR!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 04:04 PM~13794739
> *SI SENOR!!!!
> *


Thank You


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 03:52 PM~13794603
> *NOPE, WE'RE HAVING TWO SHOWS IN ANTIOCH, ONE IN JUNE AND THE OTHER IN SEPTEMBER.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 03:52 PM~13794603
> *NOPE, WE'RE HAVING TWO SHOWS IN ANTIOCH, ONE IN JUNE AND THE OTHER IN SEPTEMBER.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for all the hard work tho Pauley for reals homie! TTT for Antioch Police!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

where in sacra can i get the mag? :dunno: can never find it,an know you got alota folks here that read it! guess i should subscribe


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

What happened to Watsonville sucks but...

Bright side:

Lose one show, gain 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@May 5 2009, 07:43 PM~13797039
> *What happened to Watsonville sucks but...
> 
> Bright side:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13796826
> *where in sacra can i get the mag? :dunno: can never find it,an know you got alota folks here that read it! guess i should subscribe
> *


Chucks Liquor on Franklin and Fruitridge.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 6 2009, 08:03 PM~13809352
> *Chucks Liquor on Franklin and Fruitridge.
> *



borracha  :wave:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13809352
> *Chucks Liquor on Franklin and Fruitridge.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: thank u  hope 2 see you at socios maybe get ah pic wit my 8 :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13809352
> *Chucks Liquor on Franklin and Fruitridge.
> *


 :biggrin: homeboy said dude he was gettn them from stop bringing them! oh well dude at the fleamarkets got it an at tognottis so i'll get a copy sooner or later.. :banghead:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Still no word on the Fresno show????


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 7 2009, 12:01 AM~13811896
> *Still no word on the Fresno show????
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 6 2009, 08:05 PM~13809384
> *borracha    :wave:
> *


Y que? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13809914
> *:biggrin: homeboy said dude he was gettn them from stop bringing them! oh well dude at the fleamarkets got it an at tognottis so i'll get a copy sooner or later.. :banghead:
> *


Hmm...? Well, there should be some at the Socios show and I'll see you there.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any pix from the greensboro nc cinco de mayo show


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 7 2009, 07:28 AM~13813879
> *Hmm...? Well, there should be some at the Socios show and I'll see you there.
> *


 :yes: 4 sure...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 7 2009, 08:26 AM~13813860
> *Y que? :biggrin:
> *



pues invita...........


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 11:16 AM~13815571
> *pues invita...........
> *


I know, huh...! Maybe, someone will sneak in a bottle at the Socios show. (wink,wink)?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 7 2009, 11:25 AM~13815664
> *I know, huh...! Maybe, someone will sneak in a bottle at the Socios show. (wink,wink)?
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 01:36 PM~13817045
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 7 2009, 12:01 AM~13811896
> *Still no word on the Fresno show????
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 8 2009, 07:43 AM~13824930
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## caddykid (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 02:15 PM~13793605
> *WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...
> 
> WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

so is ANTIOCH HAVING 2 SHOWS?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13796826
> *where in sacra can i get the mag? :dunno: can never find it,an know you got alota folks here that read it! guess i should subscribe
> *


Bub you aint seen them at 7-11? They here in the bay there! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 8 2009, 05:53 PM~13831277
> *Bub you aint seen them at 7-11? They here in the bay there! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i've tryed wit no luck! i'll get 1 tomorrow from this homeboy at the fleamarket he always gets them b4 the other stores


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2009, 04:04 PM~13829986
> *so is ANTIOCH HAVING 2 SHOWS?
> *


YUP!! JUNE 7TH & SEPT. 13TH :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2009, 09:40 PM~13832823
> *YUP!! JUNE 7TH & SEPT. 13TH :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE. CANT WAIT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW. THEY ALWAYS ARE,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13833121
> *WILL BE THERE. CANT WAIT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW. THEY ALWAYS ARE,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 8 2009, 07:32 PM~13831602
> *:yes: i've tryed wit no luck! i'll get 1 tomorrow from this homeboy at the fleamarket  he always gets them b4 the other stores
> *


Let me know if you cant find them I'll send you my copies uso no worries!
Pauly my neighbor I get more :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 10 2009, 09:23 AM~13843221
> *Let me know if you cant find them I'll send you my copies uso no worries!
> Pauly my neighbor I get more :biggrin:
> *


thanks uce! but i got it homeboy at fleamarket came thru once again  an i even got ah lil spot in there along wit kita an shopslaggerd


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13844010
> *thanks uce! but i got it homeboy at fleamarket came thru once again  an i even got ah lil spot in there along wit kita an shopslaggerd
> *


Saw that I picked the mag up at Low Creation show Big Uce and Vix was there with us they was like aww gotta gets mine lol. See you in two weeks uce think we coming up with bout 8-10 deep! One Love....


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 7 2009, 12:01 AM~13811896
> *Still no word on the Fresno show????
> *


X2


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 10 2009, 05:19 PM~13846198
> *Saw that I picked the mag up at Low Creation show Big Uce and Vix was there with us they was like aww gotta gets mine lol. See you in two weeks uce think we coming up with bout 8-10 deep! One Love....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 9 2009, 01:17 AM~13833121
> *WILL BE THERE. CANT WAIT SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW. THEY ALWAYS ARE,
> *


i hope u aint gonna drink and drive to the show and kill someone... again :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 10 2009, 10:20 AM~13843193
> *
> *


SUP MY BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 02:15 PM~13793605
> *WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...
> 
> WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2009, 04:04 PM~13829986
> *so is ANTIOCH HAVING 2 SHOWS?
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 11:25 AM~13852190
> *SUP MY BRUDDA !
> *


Whats good Paule sorry i missed your call bro. I was in the hot tub drinkin beer with 3 blondes! What do you think was more important? :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 11 2009, 05:12 PM~13855592
> *ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeee
> 
> *


I'm still here, TTT!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2009, 09:40 PM~13832823
> *YUP!! JUNE 7TH & SEPT. 13TH :0  :cheesy:
> *


Cool, right down the street from me :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

FRESNO SHOW :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 12 2009, 09:04 AM~13861922
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

ILL BE MIXIN AT THE JUNE ANTIOCH CAR SHOW, THEN WOODLAND, THEN FOR THE SUPER SHOW ONCE AGAIN!!!!!

DJ KRAZY- I WILL BE TEARING IT UP LIVE!!! 

SEE YA'LL ALL THERE!!!

WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM
WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM
WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

r u going to let RUTHIE play wit da 1's n 2's?











:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Q VO homie how's bussiness? r u going to our show?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2009, 09:41 AM~13873092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:35 AM~13873023
> *r u going to let RUTHIE play wit da 1's n 2's?
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

new shit coming out soon!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 09:55 AM~13873233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 08:42 AM~13873105
> *Q VO homie how's bussiness? r u going to our show?
> 
> 
> ...


esta despacio la cosa... i def wanna go pero if my track team makes it to ccs its on the same day!! aver que pasa...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 13 2009, 08:55 AM~13873233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2009, 10:07 AM~13873342
> *esta despacio la cosa... i def wanna go pero if my track team makes it to ccs its on the same day!! aver que pasa...
> *


good luck 2 your team I hope they kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:20 AM~13873463
> *good luck 2 your team I hope they kick ass  :biggrin:
> *


gracias, we just finished up league and went undefeated so now its on to the bigger meets :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2009, 10:07 AM~13873353
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 13 2009, 01:05 PM~13874876
> *gracias, we just finished up league and went undefeated so now its on to the bigger meets :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:35 AM~13873023
> *r u going to let RUTHIE play wit da 1's n 2's?
> 
> 
> ...



if she wanna get down on the turntables that no problem!!

ill battle her lol... 


:machinegun:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2009, 11:45 PM~13893263
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 11:58 AM~13852510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: 

FOUND YOUR FAVORITE RIDE AT THE THEME PARK HOTO


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

whats up 4 antioch,any artists yet?show dont seem 2 be gettn much hipe :dunno: i personally like these shows!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

FRESNO!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## maldonados650rep (Mar 31, 2009)

whos performing?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maldonados650rep_@Jun 1 2009, 02:41 PM~14064428
> *whos performing?
> *


x2 was wondering2


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 1 2009, 03:55 PM~14064549
> *x2 was wondering2
> *


M.C. Bubba Freak and the Nine One Sixers! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2009, 12:33 AM~14051191
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Hey GABINO are you guys going to be able to make?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@May 13 2009, 02:02 PM~13875332
> *if she wanna get down on the turntables that no problem!!
> 
> ill battle her lol...
> ...


I dont think you can hang!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 1 2009, 06:50 PM~14066301
> *I dont think you can hang!!!!!
> *


HI RUTHIE :worship: :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 1 2009, 05:53 PM~14066333
> *HI RUTHIE :worship:  :wave:
> *


*X2!* :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 1 2009, 04:35 PM~14065530
> *M.C. Bubba Freak and the Nine One Sixers! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NA WE CAN GET MY BOY LEE FROM LETHAL LOWS OUT THERE :thumbsup: 
dam cant find the video,last year antioch


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

JULY 12TH IN WOODLAND,CA THATS THE SHOW TO BE AT!!!!


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 6 2009, 08:11 PM~13809468
> *:thumbsup:  :worship: thank u   hope 2 see you at socios maybe get ah pic wit my 8 :nicoderm:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 3 2009, 09:55 PM~14090410
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


so ahh... you not going 2 antioch wit me! :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 3 2009, 11:06 PM~14090481
> *so ahh... you not going 2 antioch wit me! :biggrin:
> *



NOPE ! ! have fun see you aroud


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14090486
> *NOPE ! !  have fun see you aroud
> *


ya ok..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 05:48 PM~14065667
> *Hey GABINO are you guys going to be able to make?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2009, 11:40 PM~14101042
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuthieeeeeeeeee


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IS WOODLAND STILL THE 12TH OF JULY? :dunno:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 10 2009, 01:04 PM~14151238
> *IS WOODLAND STILL THE 12TH OF JULY? :dunno:
> *


Thats what they said Sunday in Antioch Uce!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 10 2009, 03:38 PM~14153234
> *Thats what they said Sunday in Antioch Uce!
> *


 think we should pre reg 4 this one! an take a whole indoor building :yes: come thru like socios :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 10 2009, 01:04 PM~14151238
> *IS WOODLAND STILL THE 12TH OF JULY? :dunno:
> *


YES SIR!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 10 2009, 04:49 PM~14153364
> *YES SIR!!!!
> *


SEE you Sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 10 2009, 04:49 PM~14153364
> *YES SIR!!!!
> *


WHEN DO WE GOTTA PRE REG BY 4 WOODLAND


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SOME ONE POST THE PRE REG FORM


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

IS THE COSTA MESA SHOW AUG 16th OR 30th???? this post says 16th. Streetlow website says 30th.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

IS VANESSA G. AKA MORENITA GONNA BE THERE? SHAO!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 10 2009, 04:48 PM~14153358
> * think we should pre reg 4 this one! an take a whole indoor building :yes: come thru like socios :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya! I'll bring it up at the meeting Sunday....... lets do it! I'll hit you up let you know whos down. Know we got at least 11-12 going from here plus few bikes!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 11 2009, 01:44 AM~14158183
> *IS VANESSA G. AKA MORENITA GONNA BE THERE? SHAO!
> *



pic of her?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jun 12 2009, 01:10 AM~14168860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 11 2009, 12:29 AM~14157973
> *IS THE COSTA MESA SHOW AUG 16th OR 30th???? this post says 16th. Streetlow website says 30th.
> *


COSTA MESA IS ON AUG 30TH, WE CHANGED THE DATE BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:02 AM~14170456
> *COSTA MESA IS ON AUG 30TH, WE CHANGED THE DATE BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.....
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2009, 04:44 PM~14164134
> *pic of her?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:02 AM~14170456
> *COSTA MESA IS ON AUG 30TH, WE CHANGED THE DATE BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.....
> *


:h5:


----------



## Ladies First (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 12 2009, 02:00 PM~14173173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: you guys better put hella pictures cause i could make it :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 12 2009, 06:11 PM~14451538
> *:biggrin: you guys better put hella pictures cause i could make it :uh:
> *



where the pics at.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 12 2009, 09:13 PM~14453069
> *where the pics at.
> *


X2


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 12 2009, 09:13 PM~14453069
> *where the pics at.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=482733&st=200


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Any dates set for the Streetlow supershow?


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 24 2009, 06:15 AM~14568188
> *Any dates set for the Streetlow supershow?
> *



I HEARD ..SEPT 13TH..ANTIOCH


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 25 2009, 07:45 PM~14581577
> *I HEARD ..SEPT 13TH..ANTIOCH
> *


Yup August 2nd Candlestick Park S.f. and August 16th Costa Mesa Fairgrounds Homie!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 25 2009, 06:45 PM~14581577
> *I HEARD ..SEPT 13TH..ANTIOCH
> *


I hope there super show aint gonna be antioch... cause that last one in antioch,in my mind was weak :uh:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

is there gonna be a fresno show this year


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@Jul 26 2009, 03:45 AM~14581577
> *I HEARD ..SEPT 13TH..ANTIOCH
> *


Allright, thanks. 
The flyer saids Antioch Sep 13th, but it also saids: 
"Super show to be announced"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 26 2009, 10:50 PM~14590707
> *Allright, thanks.
> The flyer saids Antioch Sep 13th, but it also saids:
> "Super show to be announced"
> ...


I say the "super show" should be at cal expo in sacramento...... :biggrin: come on streetlow get 2 work  this club poorboys jus had a show there with 750 intries an think they said 7,000 spectaters shit and they only charged $10 bucks for cars and $3 at the gate 4 spectaters! but seriously should look at cal expo...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

they still having this one :uh: :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2009, 08:12 PM~14599074
> *they still having this one :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


dont think its a streetlow show. just coverage and models according to the flyer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 27 2009, 09:01 PM~14599701
> *dont think its a streetlow show. just coverage and models according to the flyer
> *


 :angry:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 26 2009, 10:56 AM~14585199
> *Yup  August 2nd Candlestick Park S.f. and  August 16th Costa Mesa Fairgrounds Homie!
> *


yeah!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

COOL   

Hey does anyone know how to get in touch with Street Low Magazine if you want to talk to them about covering an event?

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ISN'T COSTA MESA AUGUST 30TH?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14606037
> *ISN'T COSTA MESA AUGUST 30TH?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 28 2009, 01:23 PM~14606001
> *COOL
> 
> Hey does anyone know how to get in touch with Street Low Magazine if you want to talk to them about covering an event?
> ...


streetlowmagazine.com :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14606037
> *ISN'T COSTA MESA AUGUST 30TH?
> *


YES SIR COSTA MESA SHOW IS ON AUGUST 30th 2009!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

any fresno or visalia shows


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 28 2009, 06:45 PM~14609233
> *YES SIR COSTA MESA SHOW IS ON AUGUST 30th 2009!!!
> *


I knew that..whoops


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

what is the moven time for sf candlestick


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 28 2009, 07:45 PM~14609233
> *YES SIR COSTA MESA SHOW IS ON AUGUST 30th 2009!!!
> *


WHEN DOES THE PRE REG END?


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14610009
> *any fresno or visalia shows
> *


x2


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14606037
> *ISN'T COSTA MESA AUGUST 30TH?
> *


YES THEY CHANGE IT TO THE 30TH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 27 2009, 11:38 AM~14593675
> *I say the "super show" should be at cal expo in sacramento...... :biggrin: come on streetlow get 2 work   this club poorboys jus had a show there with 750 intries an think they said 7,000 spectaters shit and they only charged $10 bucks for cars and $3 at the gate 4 spectaters! but seriously should look at cal expo...
> *


ten bucks..for cars and for expectators...man.. wish all shows was like that.. we'd be going to all of em...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 12 2009, 12:37 AM~14743999
> *ten bucks..for cars and  for expectators...man.. wish all shows was like that.. we'd be going to all of em...
> *



wow thanks hommie, the final count was 800 cars in the show, the cops wer dicks, we had 300 out side and they wouldnt let them in, the cars wer 10 bucks a car load and spectators wer 3 bucks at the gate, cal expo said ther was 10 thousand people ther. dam it was crazy, but the cal expo cops wer so abusive we may not go back... sorry my spelling sucks lol


----------

